# Looking for EMTs to hire in oil field industry.  Need Advice!



## weblogic (Oct 15, 2013)

Hi everyone.

We are a Texas company that provides services to the Oil and Gas Industry.  We are striking up a deal with a large customer that is going to ask us to place EMTs on location.  I wanted to get some input from you guys that will certainly help me.

Here are some specifics of the job:

Full Time Employee (8 needed to start)
2 Weeks On/2 Weeks Off rotation  (or maybe 3/3)
Location:  N. Dakota
Transportation Cost to/from location:  paid by individual
Housing:  Provided  (Bunk with concurrent EMT partner)
Activity:  Low.  Only needed in emergency situations and any basic first aid help

With the above stated.  What would it take to get reliable and experienced EMT on board?  $300/day  $400/day

Can an EMT stock and administer the following?  Albuterol, Epi Pens, Oral Glucose

Thanks for your help.  I do appreciate any feedback.


----------



## CFal (Oct 15, 2013)

I havn't seen ND's protocalls, but here EMT's can assist with Albuterol that a patient is proscribed and can use Epi and Oral glucose


----------



## CFal (Oct 15, 2013)

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/14691785
If ND allows service by service protocol additions by the medical director you might be in luck


----------



## Medic Tim (Oct 15, 2013)

I work industrial on the Canadian side. Every company I have ever seen or heard of provided transportation to site...\ some even cover flights. Pay can range from 300 to 900 a day depending on license level and experience. Not sure how helpful this is but the rest you had was par for the course. Most EMT jobs are minimum wage or just above... 400 a day for a basic seems like pretty good money .


----------



## weblogic (Oct 15, 2013)

I'm just not sure yet what it takes to be an EMT in N. Dakota.  I'm sure there is a state license that is needed.   You think?  Is that how it works on private  industrial jobs like this one mentioned?  Do I need to look to hire EMTs in N. Dakota only?  Or can out-of-state EMT arrive and go to work?

Well, we can go up to $500/day for an EMT B.  But the employee would need years of verifiable experience to be at that pay grade.

Thanks for the tip on the 'transportation'.  I will write that one down.


----------



## Medic Tim (Oct 15, 2013)

Any employee working in the state would need a state cert or license . With what you are willing to pay... I bet a lot of ppl would be willing to travel.

Our transportation to site is from my companies head office. Drive can range from 30 min to 10 hours. Some sites are fly in fly out. I work for a medic company that is contracted by the oil companies.

You would also need a medical director for your emts to work under.


----------



## weblogic (Oct 16, 2013)

Medic Tim said:


> You would also need a medical director for your emts to work under.



Hmmm.  Didn't know that.  I obviously have more research to do on my end.  I wonder what salary would be required to get one of these on board?  Any ideas?


----------



## CFal (Oct 16, 2013)

The EMT licensure is considered the minimum training level for Basic Life Support (BLS) ambulance attendants. Many other occupations utilize the training to augment their services such as athletic trainers, security personnel, law enforcement officers and firefighters. North Dakota utilizes the National Registry of Emergency Medical Technicians (NREMT) certification standards, however an EMT must also hold a ND license in order to legally work within the state. The State Emergency Medical Technician (State EMT) is the North Dakota equivalent of an NREMT. North Dakota may issue State EMT licensure to persons under the age of 18 who do not meet the minimum age requirement for National Registration but have completed all the same requirements necessary to become an NREMT. All of the training, testing, certification, re-certification and licensure requirements are identical to an NREMT.

http://www.ndhealth.gov/ems/personnel.html

for out of state emts:
http://www.ndhealth.gov/ems/pdfs/reciprocity.pdf


----------



## Medic Tim (Oct 16, 2013)

You may also want to look into OSHA or similar standards for the state and what the minimum first aid standards are. 

Medical directors - I have no idea what one would charge .


----------



## weblogic (Oct 16, 2013)

CFal said:


> North Dakota utilizes the National Registry of Emergency Medical Technicians (NREMT) certification standards, however an EMT must also hold a ND license in order to legally work within the state.



CFal,  Thanks for your time and effort on this.  I do appreciate it.

So, with what you said above, it looks like an EMT that is licensed in California or Texas or wherever, can easily get their ND license just by registering with ND?  If that's that case, it would be a much easier venture for us.

Again, thanks for the info.


----------



## CFal (Oct 16, 2013)

I believe most are part time that work at the nearest hospital.

found this thread, seems like they dont make much

http://www.emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=20841


----------



## weblogic (Oct 16, 2013)

Medic Tim said:


> You may also want to look into OSHA or similar standards for the state and what the minimum first aid standards are.
> 
> Medical directors - I have no idea what one would charge .



Thank you Sir!  I appreciate your help.

Keep the 'you must have these' tips coming.  I can use them all.


----------



## CFal (Oct 16, 2013)

http://www.ndhealth.gov/ems/qru.html
Quick Response Units (QRU) are organizations that provide care to patients while an ambulance is enroute to the scene of an emergency. They may be organized as part of a law enforcement agency, a fire department or a stand alone agency whose only purpose is to provide quick response services. QRUs do not transport patients. QRUs must be affiliated with an ambulance service or operate under the guidance of their own medical director.

requirements:
http://www.legis.nd.gov/information/acdata/pdf/33-11-01.1.pdf?20130402151221

application:
http://www.ndhealth.gov/ems/pdfs/Application_for_Licensure_-_QRUEX.pdf


----------



## teedubbyaw (Oct 16, 2013)

Where in Texas are you?


----------



## PotatoMedic (Oct 16, 2013)

If you need a basic let me know and I'll get my north Dakota EMT!  And everyone else has given you good info.  On a side node doesn't Falck do oil rig safety?


----------



## CFal (Oct 16, 2013)

I might be looking for a job in the spring


----------



## DrankTheKoolaid (Oct 16, 2013)

Isn't North Dakota in the middle of a giant boom with menial jobs around the oil fields paying 100k a year. This was heavily covered in Newsweek and Wall Street journal.


----------



## BandageBrigade (Oct 16, 2013)

How long of a contract period are you looking at? I've never had to pay my own transportation, but if the pay was right and it was a good rotation/contract period I probably would. I like a 2/2 rotation, but that's just me. Its also a good perk(especially if you refuse to pay for travel) to have a contract completion bonus. When are you looking for?


----------



## Medic Tim (Oct 16, 2013)

Most companies up here also supply ppe, coveralls , vest, helmet, etc or anything specific to site. 

Will your guys be in a clinic setting or out of a truck? 

Sites up here also use RNs or OH-RNs for bigger plants.


----------



## akflightmedic (Oct 16, 2013)

Feel free to contact me off line.

I am a medical business owner and could assist you with placement. 

First of all, you do have a lot of homework to do. Second of all, it sounds like your best bet at this time is to outsource the staffing to a company which can ensure you meet all legal requirements and provide you with endless pool of applicants and a medical director. I do know of one company in particular.... 

If you do not reach out, just know this...your wages are HIGH, especially for an EMT Basic. You need some information on what the market is right now and what you quotes is pretty darn high!

I am here, otherwise good luck.


----------



## WTEngel (Oct 16, 2013)

I would contact AK if I were you.

From what you have been saying here, you haven't got much clue which way to go, and in an industry like this, you will find yourself in violation of multiple laws and regulations, not to mention you are likely putting potential patients at risk.

Contact AK or someone who has been in this business and danced this dance before. If you do, you will have a happy client, and be able to take advantage of more contracts like this. If you don't, you will join the majority of companies who violate the rules, breach contracts, and end up out of business. 

Just my two cents...


----------



## BEN52 (Oct 16, 2013)

Im in for $400 a day if you pick up the transportation...


----------



## PotatoMedic (Oct 16, 2013)

akflightmedic said:


> If you do not reach out, just know this...your wages are HIGH, especially for an EMT Basic. You need some information on what the market is right now and what you quotes is pretty darn high!
> 
> I am here, otherwise good luck.



Don't tell him that!!! I was hoping to get paid well for once!!!


----------



## DrankTheKoolaid (Oct 16, 2013)

BEN52 said:


> Im in for $400 a day if you pick up the transportation...



You may want to look at cost of living in the area of the work before saying that.


----------



## weblogic (Oct 16, 2013)

teedubbyaw said:


> Where in Texas are you?



Our company is out of Fort Worth, Texas


----------



## weblogic (Oct 16, 2013)

BEN52 said:


> Im in for $400 a day if you pick up the transportation...



Transportation will be picked up, in some capacity.

I talked with our CFO and he said he has budgeted transportation, but there are a couple of restrictions.  Can't have EMTs flying first class all over the country every other weekend.  :sad:


----------



## weblogic (Oct 16, 2013)

FireWA1 said:


> Don't tell him that!!! I was hoping to get paid well for once!!!



Don't worry, I am familiar with some EMT rates here in Texas.  We just realize what it would take to get good people and keep them.  We have no desire to have a revolving door.

Working in N. Dakota isn't exactly like living in Vegas.  So, the money has to be good and the personnel pretty much has to be brought in.  Word on the street is that there are no good people left in the Dakotas.  It's a limited pool and the good ones are already gone!

You have to pay to play.  Isn't that the saying?


----------



## weblogic (Oct 16, 2013)

BandageBrigade said:


> How long of a contract period are you looking at?



Right now, our discussions are leading toward a 2 year deal.  With a 3 year deal possible.  Will know more in the next 2 weeks.


----------



## weblogic (Oct 16, 2013)

Medic Tim said:


> Most companies up here also supply ppe, coveralls , vest, helmet, etc or anything specific to site.
> 
> Will your guys be in a clinic setting or out of a truck?
> 
> Sites up here also use RNs or OH-RNs for bigger plants.



Our company will supply everything needed for the job.

The setting and living quarters is still up for debate.  If we supply the living quarters, it will be a VERY nice an cozy trailer with 2 bedrooms , living room, full kitchen, 3 baths and an Office station on the opposite end.

If the customer provides the living quarters, which is very likely, then we have no control over the living/office quarters, so it's really unknown what they will place on location for us to utilize.  But, it will not be some rinky dinky situation.

It will be full amenities either way.  The location will be on a drilling location at the front entrance.


----------



## weblogic (Oct 16, 2013)

*Any Candidates?????*

We obviously have many lessons to learn about the ins and outs of this type of service.  And we will look to professionals to help guide us in that direction.  But we have been in the Oil & Gas industry for a long time and know how to run an honest & trustworthy business that all employees can be proud to be associated with.  You don't last long in the oil field by doing people wrong.

If you are interested in getting your name on the list, then please PM me and we can get your resume and certs over to us.  We will be going through them pretty soon and picking the top 8 candidates.

If we can fill up that list with guys from here, that would be wonderful.


----------



## teedubbyaw (Oct 17, 2013)

Sounds like a great opportunity. And I'm not too far from Ft. Worth. Bad timing for me, as I'm a full time medic student right now. Wish I could, otherwise!


----------



## emt11 (Oct 17, 2013)

Have you thought about hiring EMT's of a higher level but not at the Paramedic level. Such as Intermediates or Advanced EMT's? If so, depending on the money it doesnt sound like a bad gig and I'd be interested.


----------



## Aidey (Oct 17, 2013)

Have you double checked with the clients about the level of medical provider needed? Paramedic was the standard several years ago, especially if you are dealing with a Canadian company. And not just by asking what the client wants, but actually having them find out from their insurance and/or whomever they are contracted to.


----------



## Down party (Oct 20, 2013)

I was a medic on a drilling platform for several months. Pay was 270 a day with a $30 allowance for food so $300 a day. We did 2 week hitches and were paid for the actual travel day as a "travel day" to the oil company. Those guys have so much money so don't be afraid to make good money and pay your guys well. 

I had my own quarters and kitchen the entire time. Internet was so-so and so was the cable. When you're sitting on your *** the vast majority of the time or leading a safety meeting it gets boring. Like really boring.


----------



## Tpeoples (Oct 21, 2013)

Long time viewer but this is the first time I've replied to a thread. Made an account just for this, haha...

I'd be interested in working for you.


----------



## SandpitMedic (Oct 21, 2013)

PM inbound.

I'm interested. Many years experience including austere environment military contracts. Used to traveling, accustomed to being away from home for long periods, and very adaptable.


----------



## ITguy27 (Oct 21, 2013)

This is something I recently heard about (Oil Rig medics). I recently passed my NREMT-B practical test in Mass, taking my written in a few weeks. My goal is to go to paramedic school in a year or so. 

I understand needing experience and everything that goes along with it, so after a few years as a paramedic how does someone go about getting a job on an oil rig and what other certs would help someone get that kind of job?


----------



## SandpitMedic (Oct 21, 2013)

ITGuy, don't hijack this guys thread. We've already been responding to that question in your own thread about it brother.

http://www.emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=37728


----------



## akflightmedic (Oct 21, 2013)

Do not get too excited yet. Based on what and how the OP wrote the request, it is apparent at this time there is NO ACTUAL JOB.

They are replying to the customer and trying to get their intel sorted before doing so. This is normal practice when responding to bids, especially when the bidder has no clue about a certain service they are trying to provide.

Not bashing the OP, just laying out the perceived "facts" at this time.

The OP does not even know what the current market value is, however if they are wise, they know now they can factor much lower wages and throw in airfare as a "perk" in order to retain quality help.

They are also trying to determine the scope as either the customer did not or left it vague and/or the OP is trying to find a lower level worker (EMT) which can fit the scope in order to save money. But again, not necessary if they knew the market.

Anyways, as I have always stated when I see posts such as these...tread lightly and perform your due diligence to ensure you are dealing with a legitimate company who already has a contract in hand and make sure it is not a veiled attempt at CV collecting which happens a LOT...because in order to respond to some bids, you must have and submit the CVs of your intended hires for vetting. Companies like to collect as many as possible and then submit those with their bid package.


----------



## unleashedfury (Oct 21, 2013)

akflightmedic said:


> Do not get too excited yet. Based on what and how the OP wrote the request, it is apparent at this time there is NO ACTUAL JOB.
> 
> They are replying to the customer and trying to get their intel sorted before doing so. This is normal practice when responding to bids, especially when the bidder has no clue about a certain service they are trying to provide.
> 
> ...



Curious what is CV Collecting?


----------



## NomadicMedic (Oct 21, 2013)

unleashedfury said:


> Curious what is CV Collecting?



A CV is "curriculum vitae", in academic and medical circles the term is used in place of a resume. A page or two describing your education, experience and qualifications. 

In many cases, agencies that are recruiting will cast a net to solicit CVs from interested parties. Thus "CV collecting".


----------



## WTEngel (Oct 21, 2013)

You literally highlighted the answer to your own question.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Oct 21, 2013)

WTEngel said:


> You literally highlighted the answer to your own question.



Maybe he was curious as to what a "CV" was...?


----------



## WTEngel (Oct 21, 2013)

No, I'm pretty sure he asked what "CV collecting" was.

When he asked, he highlighted his own answer...just wanted to point that out...

Clever edit DE... I still know what you originally wrote though!


----------



## PotatoMedic (Oct 21, 2013)

My guess is he did not know what cv was.  I did not either till just now and that was my problem.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Oct 21, 2013)

Hahah. My fat fingers wrote "mate" instead of "maybe".


----------



## unleashedfury (Oct 21, 2013)

FireWA1 said:


> My guess is he did not know what cv was.  I did not either till just now and that was my problem.



Exactly I did not know what CV was. and what it meant. 

Thanks DE Medic for clearing that up.


----------



## Skip Goulet (Oct 21, 2013)

weblogic said:


> CFal,  Thanks for your time and effort on this.  I do appreciate it.
> 
> So, with what you said above, it looks like an EMT that is licensed in California or Texas or wherever, can easily get their ND license just by registering with ND?  If that's that case, it would be a much easier venture for us.
> 
> Again, thanks for the info.



Here's one suggestion: Check and see if ND has reciprocity with Texas, or any other state from which you might hire EMTs.  If such reciprocity exists, they can work in ND with their current certification, until, or if, they gain ND certification. If they are going to be short-time employees, then their current cert. if reciprocity exists is fine.  Another suggestion: although it would cost you more salary wise, consider hiring paramedics, if you're anticipating use of the drugs you mention.  As was noted above, a medical director can authorize use by EMTs, but if you think you're getting into a situation that might require more incidences that would need advanced care, you'd be better off with paramedics. EMTs would be fine for the "lighter duty" work.


----------



## Noonday35 (Nov 23, 2013)

*Looking for EMTs to hire in oil field*

Are you still needing EMTs to go to ND?


----------



## Razmig (Sep 11, 2015)

weblogic said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> We are a Texas company that provides services to the Oil and Gas Industry.  We are striking up a deal with a large customer that is going to ask us to place EMTs on location.  I wanted to get some input from you guys that will certainly help me.
> 
> ...


You still looking for EMTs? If so message me.


----------



## luke_31 (Sep 11, 2015)

Razmig said:


> You still looking for EMTs? If so message me.


This thread is almost two years old and the person who posted it hasn't been here in almost two years. I don't think you are going to get a answer through this thread for the job if it's still there.


----------



## chaz90 (Sep 11, 2015)

Yeah, a two year old post and oil prices plummeting to their lowest levels in over a decade? Not the time to try to get into this field buddy.


----------



## SandpitMedic (Sep 12, 2015)

LOL... FFS


----------



## akflightmedic (Sep 12, 2015)

I love it!  

You would be surprised at some of the emails I get from 5 year old job postings I have made...


----------



## Uclabruin103 (Sep 12, 2015)

Lowest price in years, but I'm still paying almost $4 a gallon...  I'm moving somewhere else.


----------



## akflightmedic (Sep 12, 2015)

$2.23 here for Premium....must be a CA thing.


----------



## luke_31 (Sep 12, 2015)

1.98 out here


----------



## CALEMT (Sep 12, 2015)

akflightmedic said:


> $2.23 here for Premium....must be a CA thing.



I paid $3.17 yesterday for 87 octane... its always a CA thing...


----------



## Flying (Sep 12, 2015)

I saw $1.70 last night.


----------



## rodieict (Jul 20, 2021)

weblogic said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> We are a Texas company that provides services to the Oil and Gas Industry.  We are striking up a deal with a large customer that is going to ask us to place EMTs on location.  I wanted to get some input from you guys that will certainly help me.
> 
> ...


Hey there! I would love to come down there and work for you as an EMT, I will soon get my AEMT as well!!


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jul 20, 2021)

Closed for useless bump.


----------

